# Ducato engine noise under load



## marco_b

Hi,

My 1993 Hymer B544 has been making an annoying noise for the last couple of thousand miles - sounds like really loud tappet noise. It happens when the engine is under load - either accelerating or climbing a hill. It's a Fiat Ducato non-turbo 2.5 diesel.
It started after it came back from the garage after a fairly dramatic overheating problem that meant it needed a new head gasket.
Do you think it's likely to be tappets ( I would have thought they would make the same noise whether the engine was under load or not ) or is it more likely to be something to do with the exhaust?

And after a couple of thousand miles around Germany it's been getting me down!

I'm starting to think I need better soundproofing - this old Hymer is noisy at the best of times - this is making it much worse...

Cheers


----------



## oilslick

*Not tappets*

It is not tappet noise (unless you have an oil pressure problem and hydraulic tappets).

The cam/valve train is oblivious to the load on the crank/pistons.

I would imagine it is related to the higher combustion pressures at these times (loose baffle in exhaust?) You need to get it looked at though. I wouldnt want to scare you but other choices might be a cracked piston amongst many.


----------



## badger750

i would say the same as above it sounds more like piston related to me but without hearing it its hard to say but diesel knock can be pretty bad aswell either way get it into a garage before it does anymore damage to itself 

terry


----------



## marco_b

Thanks for this - not really good news, but I'll take your advice and get it looked at asap. Sounds like an expensive job though if it's a piston... 

M


----------



## Rochdalemasher

Its sounds to me like it could be your exhaust manifold gasket blowing. I had the same problem with my talbot altho mine is a petrol engine, The noise was heard more when accelerating but eased off when you took your foot off, The noise was also very common on mark 3 ford escorts!!!!
Regards Mick


----------



## marco_b

Rochdalemasher said:


> Its sounds to me like it could be your exhaust manifold gasket blowing. I had the same problem with my talbot altho mine is a petrol engine, The noise was heard more when accelerating but eased off when you took your foot off, The noise was also very common on mark 3 ford escorts!!!!
> Regards Mick


Spot on - turns out it's the exhaust manifold gasket blowing - didn't sound like exhaust to me, but apparently that's because the leak is so close to the engine. Good diagnosis!


----------



## inkey-2008

THAT WILL BE £5,000 PLEASE SEND ASAP.

aNDY


----------



## Rochdalemasher

All part of the service


----------

